# Riding in November?



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

Is it legal to ride the trails the first weekend of November? You are suppposed to stay off during gun season right (common sense too!)? 

Thanks!


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

ORV operation is prohibited in public hunting area's during the November firearm deer season, between the hours of 7am-11am and from 2pm-5pm except for licensed hunters to remove deer,bear or elk at speeds of under 5mph.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Its common sense, but I don't think there is a law stating that you have to. You may get a few shots fired your way, I know I wouldn't.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

There is no law, the trails stay open. But I think it is a common practice to not ride the trails during hunting season.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.atvoffroad.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6855&page=2

*324.81133 Operation of ORV; prohibited acts.*Sec. 81133.
A person shall not operate an ORV:


(j) In an area on which public hunting is permitted during the regular November firearm deer season from 7 a.m. to 11 a.m. and from 2 p.m. to 5 p.m., except during an emergency or for law enforcement purposes, to go to and from a permanent residence or a hunting camp otherwise inaccessible by a conventional wheeled vehicle, to remove from public land a deer, elk, or bear that has been taken under a valid license; except for the conduct of necessary work functions involving land and timber survey, communication and transmission line patrol, and timber harvest operations; or except on property owned or under control of the operator or on which the operator is an invited guest. A hunter removing game under this subdivision may leave the designated trail or forest road only to retrieve the game and shall not exceed 5 miles per hour. A vehicle registered under the code is exempt from this subdivision while operating on a public highway or public or private road capable of sustaining automobile traffic. A person holding a valid permit to hunt from a standing vehicle issued under part 401, or a person with disabilities using an ORV to access public lands for purposes of hunting or fishing through use of a designated trail or forest road, is exempt from this subdivision. A person holding a valid permit to hunt from a standing vehicle issued under part 401, or a person with disabilities using an ORV to access public lands for purposes of hunting or fishing, may display a flag, the color of which the department shall determine, to identify himself or herself as a person with disabilities or a person holding a permit to hunt from a standing vehicle under part 401.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

It should be like that for bow season also. When I hunted public land I hated it having to listen to 2 strokes all day. I also ride but never durring hunting season just out of respect for others.

Joe


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

bigcountrysg said:


> There is no law, the trails stay open. But I think it is a common practice to not ride the trails during hunting season.


This is not true, there are indeed restrictions in place during the firearm deer rifle season for ORV operation, as mentioned in my above post and foxriver6.

Dont ride yourself into a citation or impound.


----------

